#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

## guaspari

Thanks to LAvteam !!!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## chojj4879

:Triumphant:  good inform.

----------


## gipppo

downloaded the archives, but unable to open them.
have you been able to?
thanks

----------


## gipppo

downloaded the archives, but unable to open them.
have you been able to?
thanks

----------


## guaspari

You should try with winrar 5 . I didnt try it yet.

----------


## gipppo

Thanks guaspari.
opened with winrar 5.

many thanks

----------


## gipppo

Thanks guaspari.
opened with winrar 5.

many thanks

----------


## mecasera

The link does not work.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mecasera

The link does not work.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## masoud123

What is the installation procedure specially for Win 7/X64?

----------


## guaspari

There is a file (Lavteam.nfo,if I am not mistaken) in RAR file (s) explaining installation procedure step by step !!
Regards.

----------


## guaspari

There is a file (Lavteam.nfo,if I am not mistaken) in RAR file (s) explaining installation procedure step by step !!
Regards.

----------


## masoud123

Thanks. An error occurred after installation for running software: "SPLM Failed: A valid license file cannot be located on this machine".

See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## guaspari

I believe, you should uninstall everything first, then follow up procedure step by step. I am not an expert , I just did what is written there and it Works.

----------


## mecasera

Can someone share Caesar 2013 in this forum or elsewhere. I tried on lavteam but i'm not able to download it.
Thanks in advance

----------


## gl1438

Try this links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gl1438

Try this links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## masoud123

I follow that procedure, But program does not run! "SPLM Failed". Also after software removal, Hardware finger print cannot be obtained for second time.

----------


## masoud123

I follow that procedure, But program does not run! "SPLM Failed". Also after software removal, Hardware finger print cannot be obtained for second time.

----------


## vermaccio

perfect  :Smile:

----------


## guaspari

Dear Masoud,

I really dont know what is the problem. I just followed the steps in NFO file and worked. I am sorry I cannot help. I am just a user like you.

Regardsi

----------


## guaspari

Dear Masoud,

I really dont know what is the problem. I just followed the steps in NFO file and worked. I am sorry I cannot help. I am just a user like you.

Regardsi

----------


## mecasera

Thanks a lot

----------


## sokmani

Salam,
Can u tell us how to ----- pls ? 
Thanks in advance .

----------


## softcrk

This key wont work for V2013 , this ****** is for v11 splm no v12

See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## guaspari

It Works.

----------


## shahryar84

Plz someone reupload it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## 008348

It works well, no problem! thanks.

----------


## mrao

Please provide step wise installation procedure. Thanks in advance.

----------


## justlooker

Can someboy share the c-- file only?I have down the setup files from 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .

----------


## huntermapo

hi can u send the splm please to my marcomapo@hotmail.com

----------


## guaspari

You should download the file from Lavteam. SPLM and  NFO file explaining all installation procedure step by step are already included in file.
Uninstall SPLM from your and install the new one inside the file you downloaded from Lavteam. And follow the installation procedure in NFO file.
That's all !!

----------


## guaspari

You should download the file from Lavteam. SPLM and  NFO file explaining all installation procedure step by step are already included in file.
Uninstall SPLM from your and install the new one inside the file you downloaded from Lavteam. And follow the installation procedure in NFO file.
That's all !!

----------


## mbc.engg

Dear Guaspari,

Will you provide me the perfect link to download the CAESAR II?

Please help...

----------


## mbc.engg

Dear Guaspari,

Will you provide me the perfect link to download the CAESAR II?

Please help...

----------


## AkhiTaufan

please serial number for caeser installation, i can not find in the folder extracted

----------


## Rikif

please share serial number



thanksSee More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## Rikif

please share serial number

thanks

----------


## duazo2009

> please share serial number
> 
> thanks



,

See below Applicable Serial number:

00103189401000

Cheers,

duazo2009

----------


## Rikif

> ,
> 
> See below Applicable Serial number:
> 
> 00103189401000
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> duazo2009



thanks duazo2009
serial number working good. but when i start caesar2 this message appear on the screen "HASP key not found (H0007)"
please help..

thanks in advance

----------


## Rikif

> ,
> 
> See below Applicable Serial number:
> 
> 00103189401000
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> duazo2009



thanks duazo2009
serial number working good. but when i start caesar2 this message appear on the screen "HASP key not found (H0007)"
please help..

thanks in advance

----------


## ganvel

> Can someboy share the c-- file only?I have down the setup files from 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .



Hi can you give the password for this link..
thanks

----------


## 20jose12luis

> Dear Masoud,
> 
> I really dont know what is the problem. I just followed the steps in NFO file and worked. I am sorry I cannot help. I am just a user like you.
> 
> Regardsi



will you please pass me the file. INFO to install it on my pc, my post is josel_1210@hotmail.com

----------


## qak

Hi, can any one post the links for Caesar 2013 r1 v6..... pls. all links given in this thread is dead.....pls..... thanks in advance

----------


## comizeti

20jose12luis, download attached file

----------


## comizeti

qak, try with these links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed
Lets try the links

----------


## qak

Dear 
comizeti


Links u have provided is not working


pls. can u test it and re upload it

----------


## qak

:Smug: Dear 
comizeti
*
THANKS DEAR ALL LINKS ARE WORKING*.... THANKYOU VERY MUCH... may i also know that how to uninstall the previous instillation completely....

and reinstall this ...



regardsSee More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## mbc.engg

Is it with working *****?






> qak, try with these links:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## mbc.engg

Is it with working *****?






> qak, try with these links:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## mecasera

unable to unrar the archive.
is there a solution?
Thanks in advance

----------


## mecasera

unable to unrar the archive.
is there a solution?
Thanks in advance

----------


## nunesjos

me too, unable unrar archive

solution ????????

----------


## ASG

Mediafire link dead.. can some one please post it again...thanks in advance..

----------


## comizeti

> unable to unrar the archive.
> is there a solution?
> Thanks in advance



Use WinRAR v5





> Mediafire link dead.. can some one please post it again...thanks in advance..



The links work

----------


## indeskey

> I follow that procedure, Machine ID obtained by connecting to internet. Name from Hardware finger print. PC Name from computer name.
> But program does not run! "SPLM Failed". Also after software removal, Hardware finger print cannot be obtained for second time.



Same problem.
Can it is install on windows XP sp3?

After this step " In a few seconds you will see popup window 'Key is valid and has been stored', press OK. run second time SP****** there is an error. It said "Cannot find import; DLL be missing, corrupt, or wrong version File "MSVCP100.dll", error 126

Please share how to fix this problem.

Many thanks.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrsheen_111

The machine ID is based on your IP. As I read elsewhere on another one of these post topics, ensure your IP address is set up as being static. Most routers will assign random IPs. Go into your router and reserve an IP for your MAC address. See if that addresses your problems.

----------


## saddy

Dear fellows,

Can any body tell step by step installation procedure for intergraph PDS 2011

It will a great post and gift for forum members.

Thanks

----------


## kunal_5683

guys,

can u pls upload cesar II 2013 or Caesar 5.3 with --------. required urgently..
thanks

----------


## mrao

I think you can get  Ceaser from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Please check.

See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## AkhiTaufan

does anyone have Caesar 5.3

please share...

thanks a lot

----------


## AkhiTaufan

does anyone have Caesar 5.3

please share...

thanks a lot

----------


## will_ys

Hi.
Please anyone could load it again.
Thanks & Regards

----------


## kunal_5683

Guys,,

Is anyone able to use Caesar II 2013, i m getting msg: SPLM Failed: [Reading Socket] Connection reset by peer..
Can anyone let me know how to resolve this issue...

Thanks

----------


## magdy_eng

thanks alot for your efforts
now it is working

----------


## adrianonymous

Hello guys

Does anyone has SPLM 2012 ****** ?
Hope someone kind to share it

Best regards

----------


## qak

TRY TO winrar   5

----------


## qak

can u tell what option we shall select while installation *GREEN DONGLE* OR *SPLM MECHINE*

----------


## thienthanh81

You must choose SPLM machine.

----------


## wsanabria

does somebody can tell me how to download CAESAR II from this forum?

----------


## guaspari

Splm machine

----------


## guaspari

Go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] !!

See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## guaspari

Guys,

I am really sorry but I cannot understand how you cannot run Caesar downloaded from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I followed the instructions in the file and it worked. 
You have to install the software with SPLM Machine (Not green dongle, not red dongle). Uninstall everything, start a clean install. Follow the steps in Lavteam.nfo.
You have to have Static Ip for working with SPLM Machine. I can work with Caesar in Windows 7 64 bit, so you can. You can even follow the same steps, for PVELITE, Tank
etc. for all other I-N-T-E-R-G******-P-H softwares. I ran PVelite,Tank and Caesar at same time without any problem.

Regards.

----------


## guaspari

Guys,

I am really sorry but I cannot understand how you cannot run Caesar downloaded from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I followed the instructions in the file and it worked. 
You have to install the software with SPLM Machine (Not green dongle, not red dongle). Uninstall everything, start a clean install. Follow the steps in Lavteam.nfo.
You have to have Static Ip for working with SPLM Machine. I can work with Caesar in Windows 7 64 bit, so you can. You can even follow the same steps, for PVELITE, Tank
etc. for all other I-N-T-E-R-G******-P-H softwares. I ran PVelite,Tank and Caesar at same time without any problem.

Regards.

----------


## kunal_5683

members..

I followed all the procedure but still i get SPLM Failed : connection rese by peer - 
dont knw wats happening .. need help

thnks

----------


## kunal_5683

members..

I followed all the procedure but still i get SPLM Failed : connection rese by peer - 
dont knw wats happening .. need help

thnks

----------


## thienthanh81

Do it one againt, sure that you do excatly same as instruction file

----------


## poderazteca

All,

I followed instructions and it tells me that the "Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period" message. Anyone else has a newer SPLM file?

----------


## poderazteca

All,

I followed instructions and it tells me that the "Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period" message. Anyone else has a newer SPLM file?

----------


## polo44600

thank's very much.
Great job

----------


## hNaW

i installed splm i did step by step and i had following message:


SPLM: Installing License Key...


Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period


i have windows 8 64bits, any knows what i do please?

PS: i found out error, splm 11 doesnt work win8 i had downgrade win 7.

----------


## anktrez

i already install on my laptop with win 7 64bit OS and follow the instruction. But after i run generate machine ID, error come out: "the license machine requires a file be created on the root directory. The file cannot be created on this machine." File MachineID.txt doesn't created so i can't continue to next step. is there a mistake or something ?I have already configure loopback adapter and uninstall antivirus but still same error.
Please help the solution for the problem. Thanks.

----------


## anktrez

i already install on my laptop with win 7 64bit OS and follow the instruction. But after i run generate machine ID, error come out: "the license machine requires a file be created on the root directory. The file cannot be created on this machine." File MachineID.txt doesn't created so i can't continue to next step. is there a mistake or something ?I have already configure loopback adapter and uninstall antivirus but still same error.
Please help the solution for the problem. Thanks.

----------


## hNaW

downgrade to win7







> All,
> 
> I followed instructions and it tells me that the "Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period" message. Anyone else has a newer SPLM file?



See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## hNaW

downgrade to win7





> All,
> 
> I followed instructions and it tells me that the "Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period" message. Anyone else has a newer SPLM file?

----------


## Lycan

Please share instruction for setup SPLM

----------


## eng.mohamed

Dear friends
I have caesar II 2013 6.10 R1 , c r a c k ed on my laptop
I bought it from outside
But it is not for free , if you buy it you can not share it coz it works by machine ID, i send it outside and pay the money and receive the activation code
So it is unique for every machine

----------


## eng.mohamed

Dear friends
I have caesar II 2013 6.10 R1 , c r a c k ed on my laptop
I bought it from outside
But it is not for free , if you buy it you can not share it coz it works by machine ID, i send it outside and pay the money and receive the activation code
So it is unique for every machine

----------


## barrerav

> Guys,
> 
> I am really sorry but I cannot understand how you cannot run Caesar downloaded from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I followed the instructions in the file and it worked. 
> ...



Can you put the steps here.? I cant enter in  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]., because i dont have "user" and "password". I downloaded the caesar 2013 from another page

----------


## guaspari

Please Fllow instructions shown below :

Install SPLM using 'License Machine' option.
			Run 'Generate Machine ID' (GenMachineGUI.exe)
			and generate ID to the text file.
			Run \******\******.exe and \******\SP******.exe
			Copy 'Hardware fingerprint' from SP******.exe
			to the HWID field of the ******.exe and input
			'Name' either. Serial number will be generated.
			Copy 'Name' and generated 'Serial' to the
			SP******.exe's fields - 'Name' and 'Key'.
			Press OK.
			In a few seconds you will see popup window
			'Key is valid and has been stored', press OK.
			Restart \******\SP******.exe
			Now you will see another window. Copy
			generated in the first step your 'Machine ID'
			to the first field of the ******.
			Press 'Caesar' button and enter number of
			seats in the 6 fileds (for ex. 10) and press
			'Done' button, input license expiray day
			(for ex. 500).
			Press 'Generate' button. Your license will be
			generated in the bottom field. Copy it.
			Start SPLM (license.exe), choose 'Install and
			remove' option, choose 'Install License Key'
			option and paste copied license in the field
			'License key', press OK.
			In the root menu of the SPLM choose option
			'Configure and test -> Select License Machine
			for Client', enter your PC Name in the field
			'License machine', press OK.
			In the root menu choose option 'Display ->
			Show key status' and test stored keys.
			Install CAESAR and run it.

----------


## guaspari

Please Fllow instructions shown below :

Install SPLM using 'License Machine' option.
			Run 'Generate Machine ID' (GenMachineGUI.exe)
			and generate ID to the text file.
			Run \******\******.exe and \******\SP******.exe
			Copy 'Hardware fingerprint' from SP******.exe
			to the HWID field of the ******.exe and input
			'Name' either. Serial number will be generated.
			Copy 'Name' and generated 'Serial' to the
			SP******.exe's fields - 'Name' and 'Key'.
			Press OK.
			In a few seconds you will see popup window
			'Key is valid and has been stored', press OK.
			Restart \******\SP******.exe
			Now you will see another window. Copy
			generated in the first step your 'Machine ID'
			to the first field of the ******.
			Press 'Caesar' button and enter number of
			seats in the 6 fileds (for ex. 10) and press
			'Done' button, input license expiray day
			(for ex. 500).
			Press 'Generate' button. Your license will be
			generated in the bottom field. Copy it.
			Start SPLM (license.exe), choose 'Install and
			remove' option, choose 'Install License Key'
			option and paste copied license in the field
			'License key', press OK.
			In the root menu of the SPLM choose option
			'Configure and test -> Select License Machine
			for Client', enter your PC Name in the field
			'License machine', press OK.
			In the root menu choose option 'Display ->
			Show key status' and test stored keys.
			Install CAESAR and run it.

----------


## barrerav

> Please Fllow instructions shown below :
> 
> Install SPLM using 'License Machine' option.
> 			Run 'Generate Machine ID' (GenMachineGUI.exe)
> 			and generate ID to the text file.
> 			Run \******\******.exe and \******\SP******.exe
> 			Copy 'Hardware fingerprint' from SP******.exe
> 			to the HWID field of the ******.exe and input
> 			'Name' either. Serial number will be generated.
> ...



Thanks for the information, one more thing, when i install CAESAR,  the installer asks me a serial number, what is its.?

----------


## barrerav

> Please Fllow instructions shown below :
> 
> Install SPLM using 'License Machine' option.
> 			Run 'Generate Machine ID' (GenMachineGUI.exe)
> 			and generate ID to the text file.
> 			Run \******\******.exe and \******\SP******.exe
> 			Copy 'Hardware fingerprint' from SP******.exe
> 			to the HWID field of the ******.exe and input
> 			'Name' either. Serial number will be generated.
> ...



Ready...! SN: 00103189401000

----------


## cascella

¿Cómo te puedo contactar, estoy en Venezuela?, ¿algún correo, para tratar el tema del CAESAR II 2013?... Salu2...

----------


## cascella

&iquest;C&oacute;mo te puedo contactar, estoy en Venezuela?, &iquest;alg&uacute;n correo, para tratar el tema del CAESAR II 2013?... Salu2...

----------


## barrerav

> ¿Cómo te puedo contactar, estoy en Venezuela?, ¿algún correo, para tratar el tema del CAESAR II 2013?... Salu2...



vicentebarrera0711@yahoo.es

See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## barrerav

I finish the instalation, and when i run the caesar, this appears: "License File Time is newer than License Machine System Clock." I moved my clock in my laptop, but nothing... still appears the same. Anyone can help me.?

----------


## barrerav

Ok, all ready, all programs (CAESAR II 6.0, PV ELITE 2013 and CADWORX 2014) run very good..! Thanks God..!. The key, delete all intergraph program, and then, install SPLM, and finally, install all intergraph programs. (you can keep activate the internet, but  turn off the anti virus)

----------


## guaspari

Congratz..

----------


## nunesjos

CAESAR 2014..... :Loyal:  :Loyal:  :Loyal:  :Barbershop Quartet Member:  :Barbershop Quartet Member: AND SPIID 2014

----------


## wisnuwulur

thanks barrerav & all, i can run it too in my PC  :Smile:

----------


## wisnuwulur

you all can find the correct way of SPLM and ****** installation here before continue to caesar installation:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wisnuwulur

you all can find the correct way of SPLM and ****** installation here before continue to caesar installation:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

the problem is that this procedure only works if the computer were the software will be installed has a static IP
Laptops doesn't have static IP so procedure will not work I didn't and spent a lot of wasted time trying it
I hope someone has or will have the correct procedure for laptops and share it

Francisco Aguilar

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

the problem is that this procedure only works if the computer were the software will be installed has a static IP
Laptops doesn't have static IP so procedure will not work I didn't and spent a lot of wasted time trying it
I hope someone has or will have the correct procedure for laptops and share it

Francisco Aguilar

----------


## luisquevedo

It worked to me. You have to install SPLM 11.07 and use the ******, activating the modules and configuring SmartPlant license, both the License Key and License machine, putting in the latter,  the TCPIP of machine ID. After this, you can install the intergraph softwares of any version, such as Caesar, PVelite, SmartPlant, Cadworx and Tank, with their serial numbers. It works fine!!!
I just need the serial number of Tank v.2014. Can anyone share it? please.

----------


## luisquevedo

It worked to me. You have to install SPLM 11.07 and use the ******, activating the modules and configuring SmartPlant license, both the License Key and License machine, putting in the latter,  the TCPIP of machine ID. After this, you can install the intergraph softwares of any version, such as Caesar, PVelite, SmartPlant, Cadworx and Tank, with their serial numbers. It works fine!!!

I just need the serial number of Tank v.2014. Can anyone share it? please.

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

could you please elaborate how do you get what is called TCPIP of machine ID?


I would appreciate very much if you help us with this

Francisco AguilarSee More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

could you please elaborate how do you get what is called TCPIP of machine ID?
I would appreciate very much if you help us with this

Francisco Aguilar

----------


## guaspari

Dear Francisco,

I am sorry but you are completely wrong. All softwares are in my laptop and I can run C-A-E-S-A-R , T-A-N-K, C-A-D-W-O-R-X at the same time. But there is one thing, I should always connect LAN cable to laptop. I couldnt run with Wireless LAN. But This might be my mistake.

Regards.

----------


## wisnuwulur

yes guaspari, i also always connect my PC with LAN cable to run the caesar without any error. if the LAN cable unplug the error will appears " SPLM Failed: TCP Mismatch: Hostxx.xxx.xxx.x, key yyy.yyy.y.yyy-yyy.yyy.y.yyy.

----------


## wisnuwulur

hi fransisco,
here i shared again the installation guide for my installed Caesar 2013R1V6 in my PC. i followed from "Shomindfreak", remember you must have splm_11.00.17.00 to install it.

SERIAL : 00103189401000


==================================================  ============================
1. On your desktop computer\right click\click properties\device manager\click Action\Add legacy hardware\
click next\select Install the hardware\Next\select Network Adapters\Next\under Manufacturer,
select Microsoft & in Network Adapter, select Microsoft Loopback Adapter\Next\Next\Finish\

2. now, click Start\Control Panel\Network and Internet\click Network and Sharing Center\
click Change adapter settings\now, disable all the network connections & adapters except
Microsoft Loopback Adapter then right click the Microsoft Loopback Adapter\click Properties\
under Configure, select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)\click Properties\then select
Use the following IP address & write any IP address you like in format (xxx.xxx.x.x) and
click Subnet mask: (no need to input)\click Ok then close\

3. run the setup.exe in install folder\click Yes\Install\Next\Accept the Terms..\Next\
write your name & Organization\type the serial#:00103189401000\Next\Next\Next\
Select this option if you hava a SPLM license\cick Install\click save icon\Finish\

4. run the setup.exe in PvElite_2014\install\PVElite and select Select this option if you hava a SPLM license

5. run setup.exe in install_splm_11.00.17.00? folder\select Smartplant License Manager Installation\
click next\next\display\yes\select License Machine\next\next\install\click Finish

6. run ******.exe in ****** folder (dont close at this time & dont do anything) then
run SP******.exe\click Ok\copy the Hardware fingerprint: xxxx-xxxx\paste it in HWID\then copy
all the contents in Serial & paste it in the Key & write your name\press OK\click OK\

Reminder: Dont try to close this SP****** yet if you want to get a license key for the PVelite!

7. Now, browse this folder: C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\click GenMachineGUI.exe\Yes\Yes\
write in Output file name machined.txt\click Ok & Machine ID was successfully generated\click Ok\
now, click the machined.txt\copy only the data in Machine ID & dont include the TCPIP\paste it to
Machine ID\then select in w/c software do you want to generate a license key\

Note: this License key guide is for Caesar ii:
click Caesar\replace all the 0? values in seats with 1?\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

Note: this License key guide is for PvElite:
click PvElite\replace all the 0? values in PVE,PVA,PVC with 2?\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

8. click license.exe in C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin folder\select the Install and Remove\press select\
select Install License Key\press select\then paste all the generated value in License key\press OK\
then license key was successfully installed\press Ok\

9. now, click machined.txt again..\copy the value in TCPIP: xxx.xxx.x.x\run the license.exe in folder
C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\select Configure and Test\press select\select Select License Machine for Client\
press select\paste the TCIP value\press Ok\

Note: for CaesarII, replace all the 0? values with 2? then follow the the steps in PvElite for obtaining the license key.

Youre done! _ Enjoy!

----------


## wisnuwulur

hi fransisco,
here i shared again the installation guide for my installed Caesar 2013R1V6 in my PC. i followed from "Shomindfreak", remember you must have splm_11.00.17.00 to install it.

SERIAL : 00103189401000


==================================================  ============================
1. On your desktop computer\right click\click properties\device manager\click Action\Add legacy hardware\
click next\select Install the hardware\Next\select Network Adapters\Next\under Manufacturer,
select Microsoft & in Network Adapter, select Microsoft Loopback Adapter\Next\Next\Finish\

2. now, click Start\Control Panel\Network and Internet\click Network and Sharing Center\
click Change adapter settings\now, disable all the network connections & adapters except
Microsoft Loopback Adapter then right click the Microsoft Loopback Adapter\click Properties\
under Configure, select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)\click Properties\then select
Use the following IP address & write any IP address you like in format (xxx.xxx.x.x) and
click Subnet mask: (no need to input)\click Ok then close\

3. run the setup.exe in install folder\click Yes\Install\Next\Accept the Terms..\Next\
write your name & Organization\type the serial#:00103189401000\Next\Next\Next\
Select this option if you hava a SPLM license\cick Install\click save icon\Finish\

4. run the setup.exe in PvElite_2014\install\PVElite and select Select this option if you hava a SPLM license

5. run setup.exe in install_splm_11.00.17.00? folder\select Smartplant License Manager Installation\
click next\next\display\yes\select License Machine\next\next\install\click Finish

6. run ******.exe in ****** folder (dont close at this time & dont do anything) then
run SP******.exe\click Ok\copy the Hardware fingerprint: xxxx-xxxx\paste it in HWID\then copy
all the contents in Serial & paste it in the Key & write your name\press OK\click OK\

Reminder: Dont try to close this SP****** yet if you want to get a license key for the PVelite!

7. Now, browse this folder: C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\click GenMachineGUI.exe\Yes\Yes\
write in Output file name machined.txt\click Ok & Machine ID was successfully generated\click Ok\
now, click the machined.txt\copy only the data in Machine ID & dont include the TCPIP\paste it to
Machine ID\then select in w/c software do you want to generate a license key\

Note: this License key guide is for Caesar ii:
click Caesar\replace all the 0? values in seats with 1?\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

Note: this License key guide is for PvElite:
click PvElite\replace all the 0? values in PVE,PVA,PVC with 2?\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

8. click license.exe in C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin folder\select the Install and Remove\press select\
select Install License Key\press select\then paste all the generated value in License key\press OK\
then license key was successfully installed\press Ok\

9. now, click machined.txt again..\copy the value in TCPIP: xxx.xxx.x.x\run the license.exe in folder
C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\select Configure and Test\press select\select Select License Machine for Client\
press select\paste the TCIP value\press Ok\

Note: for CaesarII, replace all the 0? values with 2? then follow the the steps in PvElite for obtaining the license key.

Youre done! _ Enjoy!

----------


## Lycan

Dear Wisnuwulur,

I follow instruction from you, but my laptop have show massage "SPLM Failed : TCP Mismatch: Host 192.168.1.9, Key 172.16.17.1-192.168.1.9" and I connect my laptop with LAN cable to run the caesar with any error.

Please help me.

Nilpruk.

----------


## Lycan

Dear Wisnuwulur,

I follow instruction from you, but my laptop have show massage "SPLM Failed : TCP Mismatch: Host 192.168.1.9, Key 172.16.17.1-192.168.1.9" and I connect my laptop with LAN cable to run the caesar with any error.

Please help me.

Nilpruk.

----------


## mavericklf1

This error occur when you don't disable the other netwrok adapters.

You have to start agian all the process:

Disable all the network adapters
Generate a new id
Generate the key
Intall the new key

That's all

----------


## Lycan

Dear mavericklf1,

I follow from you. but my laptop has show "SPLM Failed : TCP Mismatch: Host xxx.xxx.x.x, Key yyy.yy.yy.y-yyy.yyy.y.y" Please help me.

----------


## Lycan

Dear mavericklf1,

I follow from you. but my laptop has show "SPLM Failed : TCP Mismatch: Host xxx.xxx.x.x, Key yyy.yy.yy.y-yyy.yyy.y.y" Please help me.

----------


## wisnuwulur

dear nilpruk,

you have to start again all the process.


Do step 1 to 6: Disable all network adapters, except the loopback adapter (Enter the Static ip, you may get the IP information with enter "ipconfig" in command prompt, on windows7 the IP will show like " IPv4 address :....:xxx.xxx.x.xxx), click Subnet (no need to input), ok, close.

on step 7 to end : generate machine id, use this machine id to generate new license key, go to C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin
run (as administrator): license.exe, install the licence key you just generated, configure and test, select licence machine for client, enter the TCP IP that was generated with the machine id. Done

----------


## wisnuwulur

dear nilpruk,

you have to start again all the process.


Do step 1 to 6: Disable all network adapters, except the loopback adapter (Enter the Static ip, you may get the IP information with enter "ipconfig" in command prompt, on windows7 the IP will show like " IPv4 address :....:xxx.xxx.x.xxx), click Subnet (no need to input), ok, close.



on step 7 to end : generate machine id, use this machine id to generate new license key, go to C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin
run (as administrator): license.exe, install the licence key you just generated, configure and test, select licence machine for client, enter the TCP IP that was generated with the machine id. DoneSee More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## Markosmpd

I have this error in Caesar! "SPLM Failed: [Connecting Socket] Connection refused - 198.162.5.5
 Some1 could help me?


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## barrerav

1.- Open SPLM, go to "Display" and then, go to "Show key status" , copy Host Address number: e.g. 192.168.7.101
2.- Go to "Center Network and Sharing" and then, go to "change adapter settings",  click right button into your network and go to properties.
3.- In properties of wireless network, select "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP / IPv4) and then, properties"
4.- Select "Use the following IP address" and copy Host Address number: e.g. 192.168.7.101, and click in subnet mask, then accept, accept.
5.- Run caesar II and enjoy..!

----------


## barrerav

Then, you can replace "Obtain an IP address automatically"

----------


## Lycan

Dear wisnuwulur,

I has success to run, Thank you for help me, Windows 8 can't success but Windows 7 has success to run.

----------


## Lycan

Dear wisnuwulur,

I has success to run, Thank you for help me, Windows 8 can't success but Windows 7 has success to run.

----------


## 20jose12luis

have installed the caesar II 2013 on a laptop without using the LAN cable? Works for lapto Microsoft Loopback Adapter?

----------


## Lycan

I install on my laptop and without using lan cable & wifi

----------


## 20jose12luis

Did the installation of caesar ii without internet? How to validate the license?

----------


## Markosmpd

People i have this error. Please help me

1. On CAESAR run the setup.exe in install folder\click Yes\Install\Next\Accept the Terms..\Next\
write your name & Organization\type the serial#:00103189401000\Next\Next\Next\
Select this option "if you have a SPLM license"\cick Install\click save icon\Finish\
During the installation i have this error:
"A compatible version of the SPLM was not found on the system. Please check the compatibility matrix for the appropriate splm version and refer to the splm cd. Setup will continue installing the product, but a compatible version of splm needs to be installed and configured before you can run the product."
I just have ok to click

2. run setup.exe in install_splm_11.00.17.00? folder\select Smartplant License Manager Installation\
click next\next\display\yes\select License Machine\next\next\install\click Finish

3.(I ALREADY DID IT A NUMBER OF TIMES, SOO I JUST ENTER IN SP******) run ******.exe in ****** folder (dont close at this time & dont do anything) then
run SP******.exe\click Ok\copy the Hardware fingerprint: xxxx-xxxx\paste it in HWID\then copy
all the contents in Serial & paste it in the Key & write your name\press OK\click OK\

4. Now, browse this folder: C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\click GenMachineGUI.exe\Yes\Yes\
write in Output file name machined.txt\click Ok & Machine ID was successfully generated\click Ok\
now, click the machined.txt\copy only the data in Machine ID & dont include the TCPIP\paste it to
Machine ID\then select in w/c software do you want to generate a license key\

click Caesar\replace all the 0? values in seats with 1?\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

5. click license.exe in C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin folder\select the Install and Remove\press select\
select Install License Key\press select\then paste all the generated value in License key\press OK\
then license key was successfully installed\press Ok\
I have this error: "SPLM:Installing License Key... Invalid key - Not within installation period"


6. now, click machined.txt again..\copy the value in TCPIP: xxx.xxx.x.x\run the license.exe in folder
C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\select Configure and Test\press select\select Select License Machine for Client\
press select\paste the TCIP value\press Ok\
7.Run CAESAR
Error: SPLM failed: License key has expired - xxx.xxx.x.x

I tryed the other way too. Adding one modem but it give another errors

----------


## Markosmpd

People i have this error. Please help me


1. On CAESAR run the setup.exe in install folder\click Yes\Install\Next\Accept the Terms..\Next\
write your name & Organization\type the serial#:00103189401000\Next\Next\Next\
Select this option "if you have a SPLM license"\cick Install\click save icon\Finish\
During the installation i have this error:
"A compatible version of the SPLM was not found on the system. Please check the compatibility matrix for the appropriate splm version and refer to the splm cd. Setup will continue installing the product, but a compatible version of splm needs to be installed and configured before you can run the product."
I just have ok to click

2. run setup.exe in install_splm_11.00.17.00? folder\select Smartplant License Manager Installation\
click next\next\display\yes\select License Machine\next\next\install\click Finish

3.(I ALREADY DID IT A NUMBER OF TIMES, SOO I JUST ENTER IN SP******) run ******.exe in ****** folder (dont close at this time & dont do anything) then
run SP******.exe\click Ok\copy the Hardware fingerprint: xxxx-xxxx\paste it in HWID\then copy
all the contents in Serial & paste it in the Key & write your name\press OK\click OK\

4. Now, browse this folder: C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\click GenMachineGUI.exe\Yes\Yes\
write in Output file name machined.txt\click Ok & Machine ID was successfully generated\click Ok\
now, click the machined.txt\copy only the data in Machine ID & dont include the TCPIP\paste it to
Machine ID\then select in w/c software do you want to generate a license key\

click Caesar\replace all the 0? values in seats with 1?\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

5. click license.exe in C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin folder\select the Install and Remove\press select\
select Install License Key\press select\then paste all the generated value in License key\press OK\
then license key was successfully installed\press Ok\
I have this error: "SPLM:Installing License Key... Invalid key - Not within installation period"


6. now, click machined.txt again..\copy the value in TCPIP: xxx.xxx.x.x\run the license.exe in folder
C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\select Configure and Test\press select\select Select License Machine for Client\
press select\paste the TCIP value\press Ok\
7.Run CAESAR
Error: SPLM failed: License key has expired - xxx.xxx.x.x




I tryed the other way too. Adding one modem but it give another errors

----------


## Markosmpd

Any one can help me?

----------


## 20jose12luis

When i select the option of caesar ii valve control, me appears the phrase "no data base values" , anyone know how i can solve that problem?

See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## wisnuwulur

hi all,
here i re-attach the corrected installation procedure, i have tried this without plug the LAN cable or wifi needed to run the caesar. 


1. On your desktop computer\right click\click properties\device manager\click Action\Add legacy hardware\
click next\select Install the hardware\Next\select Network Adapters\Next\under Manufacturer,
select Microsoft & in Network Adapter, select Microsoft Loopback Adapter\Next\Next\Finish\

2. Instal the caesar (with or without internet connection) >>> run the setup.exe in install folder\click Yes\Install\Next\Accept the Terms..\Next\
write your name & Organization\type the serial#:00103189401000\Next\Next\Next\
Select this the licence machine option NOT the Red or Green dongle\cick Install\click save icon\Finish\

(run the setup.exe in PvElite_2014\install\PVElite or other programs supported and select Select this option if you hava a SPLM license)

3. run setup.exe in install_splm_11.00.17.00? folder (with or without internet connection)\select Smartplant License Manager Installation\
click next\next\display\yes\select License Machine\next\next\install\click Finish

4. browse this folder: C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\click GenMachineGUI.exe\Yes\Yes\
write in Output file name machined.txt\click Ok & Machine ID was successfully generated\click Ok\
now, open the machined.txt\

5. Now DISABLE the internet connection (NO need to unplug the LAN cable) just follow this step 5 >>> , click Start\Control Panel\Network and Internet\click Network and Sharing Center\
click Change adapter settings\now, disable all the network connections & adapters except
Microsoft Loopback Adapter then right click the Microsoft Loopback Adapter\click Properties\
under Configure, select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)\click Properties\then enter the IP match with the IP genereated in machined.txt (step no.4)
and click Subnet mask: (no need to input)\click Ok then close\

6. run ******.exe in ****** folder (dont close at this time & dont do anything) then
run SP******.exe\click Ok\copy the Hardware fingerprint: xxxx-xxxx\paste it in HWID\then copy
all the contents in Serial & paste it in the Key & write your name\press OK\click OK\

Reminder: Dont try to close this SP****** yet if you want to get a license key".

7. browse this folder: C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\click the machined.txt that was generated\copy only the data in Machine ID & dont include the TCPIP\paste it to
Machine ID in SP******\then select in software (caesar or other software) you want to generate a license key\

Note: this License key guide is for Caesar ii:
click Caesar\replace all the 0" values in seats with 1"\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735, enter 734)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

Note: this License key guide is for PvElite:
click PvElite\replace all the 0? values in PVE,PVA,PVC with 2?\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735, enter 734)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

8. click license.exe in C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin folder\select the Install and Remove\press select\
select Install License Key\press select\then paste all the generated value in License key\press OK\
then license key was successfully installed\press Ok\

9. now, click machined.txt again..\copy the value in TCPIP: xxx.xxx.x.x\run the license.exe in folder
C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\select Configure and Test\press select\select Select License Machine for Client\
press select\paste the TCIP value\press Ok\

Note: for CaesarII, replace all the 0? values with 1" then follow the the steps in PvElite for obtaining the license key.

Youre done! _ Enjoy!

----------


## wisnuwulur

hi all,
here i re-attach the corrected installation procedure, i have tried this without plug the LAN cable or wifi needed to run the caesar. 


1. On your desktop computer\right click\click properties\device manager\click Action\Add legacy hardware\
click next\select Install the hardware\Next\select Network Adapters\Next\under Manufacturer,
select Microsoft & in Network Adapter, select Microsoft Loopback Adapter\Next\Next\Finish\

2. Instal the caesar (with or without internet connection) >>> run the setup.exe in install folder\click Yes\Install\Next\Accept the Terms..\Next\
write your name & Organization\type the serial#:00103189401000\Next\Next\Next\
Select this the licence machine option NOT the Red or Green dongle\cick Install\click save icon\Finish\

(run the setup.exe in PvElite_2014\install\PVElite or other programs supported and select Select this option if you hava a SPLM license)

3. run setup.exe in install_splm_11.00.17.00? folder (with or without internet connection)\select Smartplant License Manager Installation\
click next\next\display\yes\select License Machine\next\next\install\click Finish

4. browse this folder: C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\click GenMachineGUI.exe\Yes\Yes\
write in Output file name machined.txt\click Ok & Machine ID was successfully generated\click Ok\
now, open the machined.txt\

5. Now DISABLE the internet connection (NO need to unplug the LAN cable) just follow this step 5 >>> , click Start\Control Panel\Network and Internet\click Network and Sharing Center\
click Change adapter settings\now, disable all the network connections & adapters except
Microsoft Loopback Adapter then right click the Microsoft Loopback Adapter\click Properties\
under Configure, select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)\click Properties\then enter the IP match with the IP genereated in machined.txt (step no.4)
and click Subnet mask: (no need to input)\click Ok then close\

6. run ******.exe in ****** folder (dont close at this time & dont do anything) then
run SP******.exe\click Ok\copy the Hardware fingerprint: xxxx-xxxx\paste it in HWID\then copy
all the contents in Serial & paste it in the Key & write your name\press OK\click OK\

Reminder: Dont try to close this SP****** yet if you want to get a license key".

7. browse this folder: C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\click the machined.txt that was generated\copy only the data in Machine ID & dont include the TCPIP\paste it to
Machine ID in SP******\then select in software (caesar or other software) you want to generate a license key\

Note: this License key guide is for Caesar ii:
click Caesar\replace all the 0" values in seats with 1"\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735, enter 734)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

Note: this License key guide is for PvElite:
click PvElite\replace all the 0? values in PVE,PVA,PVC with 2?\click Done\then input the #of days
for the License expiry date (must be between 1-735, enter 734)\then click Generate\copy all the generated value\

8. click license.exe in C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin folder\select the Install and Remove\press select\
select Install License Key\press select\then paste all the generated value in License key\press OK\
then license key was successfully installed\press Ok\

9. now, click machined.txt again..\copy the value in TCPIP: xxx.xxx.x.x\run the license.exe in folder
C:\Win32App\INGR\SPLM\Bin\select Configure and Test\press select\select Select License Machine for Client\
press select\paste the TCIP value\press Ok\

Note: for CaesarII, replace all the 0? values with 1" then follow the the steps in PvElite for obtaining the license key.

Youre done! _ Enjoy!

----------


## wisnuwulur

please retry the corrected installation procedure i just shared.

----------


## Markosmpd

In step 8 i have this:

SPLM: Installing License Key...

Invalid key - Not within Installation Period






> hi all,
> here i re-attach the corrected installation procedure, i have tried this without plug the LAN cable or wifi needed to run the caesar. 
> 
> 
> 1. On your desktop computer\right click\click properties\device manager\click Action\Add legacy hardware\
> click next\select Install the hardware\Next\select Network Adapters\Next\under Manufacturer,
> select Microsoft & in Network Adapter, select Microsoft Loopback Adapter\Next\Next\Finish\
> 
> 2. Instal the caesar (with or without internet connection) >>> run the setup.exe in install folder\click Yes\Install\Next\Accept the Terms..\Next\
> ...

----------


## Markosmpd

My version is caesar II 2013 R1.

----------


## wisnuwulur

check if you used splm_11.00.17.00 version

----------


## Markosmpd

Yes! It is!






> check if you used splm_11.00.17.00 version

----------


## Markosmpd

Yes! It is!






> check if you used splm_11.00.17.00 version

----------


## wisnuwulur

try with connect internet to validate the splm & licence

----------


## fred123

Procedure to install does not work - please advise correct procedure

----------


## fred123

wisnuwulur,
                   I followed your procedure but I get errors one of which says licence has expired. Please advise

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Dear,
I followed all the step above but when i open Caesar appears SPLM Failed: A valid license cannot be located at this machine.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please someone help for this problem.


thanksSee More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Dear,
I followed all the step above but when i open Caesar appears SPLM Failed: A valid license cannot be located at this machine.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please someone help for this problem.
thanks

----------


## SuperDaniel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But I cant to obtain HWID. Please comment
Regards

----------


## joseseb91

i downloaded Caesar 2013 r1 setup from another site and installation is asking for Serial number. Can someone help by sharing serial number or upload the .msi setup file (not setup.exe) that doesnt ask for serial number and share. Thanks

----------


## ksaran86

how to create tee in pipe branch in v6 or v7..though i gave sif's & tee option to corresponding node its not showing in pictorial area...but it shows in v5.00...is there any problem with v6 and v7....plz reply asap sir...

----------


## Thaksen79

Dear Member the link is expired could you please repost

----------


## tarsius

I have uninstall my SPLM before i install Caesar II ( I think i've miss some instruction so i failed to enter my machine number). And now i want to install it again, and hardware fingerprint doesn't appear automatically. Where can i find or see it again?

----------


## hNaW

The error :
Invalid key - Not within Installation Period

it is because ****** has problem with some OS system files(i didnt locate which ones), but if you get any friend that ****** worked fine, then send it to him your machine id and generate the right license





> Procedure to install does not work - please advise correct procedure

----------


## Syed Sher Ali

Intergraph CAESAR II 2013 R1 serial key?

----------


## mbc.engg

Friends, please help:

After i run "generate machine ID", error come out: "the license machine requires a file be created on the root directory. The file cannot be created on this machine." File MachineID.txt doesn't created so i can't continue to next step. is there a mistake or something ?I have already configure loopback adapter and uninstall antivirus but still same error.

Please help for the problem and provide the solutions. Thanks.

----------


## barrerav

> Friends, please help:
> 
> After i run "generate machine ID", error come out: "the license machine requires a file be created on the root directory. The file cannot be created on this machine." File MachineID.txt doesn't created so i can't continue to next step. is there a mistake or something ?I have already configure loopback adapter and uninstall antivirus but still same error.
> 
> Please help for the problem and provide the solutions. Thanks.



You should have switching on the internet...!

----------


## happy

Hi Barrerav, 

I have a problem - SPLM said: Invalid key: - not within installation period. Please help to solve this problem.  In addition, how you can add CASER II 6.0 PV ELITE 2013 and CARWORX together? It seems that SPLM can only permit one application running.

Thanks Brother.

umqasr

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

after installing SPLM, open SPLM Key***, enter machine ID, after that, in the section "adjust feature seats", enter different seats for different products. for example you can enter number of seats 50 for PVelite and 60 for Caesar. or other numbers ( for example 80 and 100). after that generate


License .

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

I try to give solution. after installing SPLM, open SPLM ******, enter machine ID, after that, in the section "adjust feature seats", enter different seats for different products. for example you can enter number of seats 50 for PVelite and 60 for Caesar. or other numbers ( for example 80 and 100). after that generate
License .

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Hillary2015

Tarsius: "_I have uninstall my SPLM before i install Caesar II ( I think i've miss some instruction so i failed to enter my machine number). And now i want to install it again, and hardware fingerprint doesn't appear automatically. Where can i find or see it again?_"



Hi tarsius

I am having the same error when installing your caesar. Hardware fingerprint does not Appear automatically  :Apologetic: .
How did you get to fix it?

Thank you very much in advance

----------


## happy

Thanks Brother.

----------


## NovaStark

Did anyone ever solve the "invalid key- not within installation period" issue?

No matter what I do, I can't get this to work. Even though I got it to work on a different pc a few months before (using the method in the lavteam.nfo file). However now I get the same error regardless of PC. 

I have the loopback adapter installed and everything.

----------


## lptienne

> Did anyone ever solve the "invalid key- not within installation period" issue?
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't get this to work. Even though I got it to work on a different pc a few months before (using the method in the lavteam.nfo file). However now I get the same error regardless of PC. 
> 
> I have the loopback adapter installed and everything.



Guys, I'm having the same problem.
I've installed PVElite 2014 before, but now I can't due to this failure in SPLM "invalid key- not within installation period".
Do you have any news regarding this issue??

Thx.

----------


## lptienne

> Did anyone ever solve the "invalid key- not within installation period" issue?
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't get this to work. Even though I got it to work on a different pc a few months before (using the method in the lavteam.nfo file). However now I get the same error regardless of PC. 
> 
> I have the loopback adapter installed and everything.



Guys, I'm having the same problem.
I've installed PVElite 2014 before, but now I can't due to this failure in SPLM "invalid key- not within installation period" and I'm doing the same thing I did before.

Do you have any news regarding this issue??

Thx.

----------


## sam123

Hi, I'm also having the same problem,but unable to find any solution**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].


Thanx

----------


## sam123

Hi, I'm also having the same problem,but unable to find any solution**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].


Thanx

----------


## guaspari

Guys,

Remove all splm and intergraph softwares and install again .Follow instructions in attachment.
As i said in mt previous messages , I can use tank,cadworx,caesar,pv elite at the same time.

Regards.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Green_Piper

Dear Guaspari,
I also have same error massage :
"invalid key- not within installation period"

I have tried at least 25 times so far,  and 2 different laptops and no luck.

 There might be some options to fix and my suggestions are the followings:
1- uninstalling my antivirus completely
2- detach my wireless card completely instead of just disabling it.
3-use my original IP address into my new loop-back adapter (I don't know if that cause my any problem)

Any thoughts?

----------


## g_srez

> All,
> 
> I followed instructions and it tells me that the "Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period" message. Anyone else has a newer SPLM file?



I got the same error as you poderazteca

have you come with the solution?

----------


## mel_lolos

Try this one. Adjust your pc clock settings 1 day advance, and install the key, if not successful make it 2 days advance. Once successful, work on your software and exit. You may now revert to your present settings.

See More: Caeasar 2013 r1 v6

----------


## mrbeen

this read me pdf is work...

----------


## mrbeen

> Dear,
> I followed all the step above but when i open Caesar appears SPLM Failed: A valid license cannot be located at this machine.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> please someone help for this problem.
> thanks



see this method


Additional Note: You need static ip on your system and if anyone is having this error after installation "SPLM Failed: A valid license file cannot be located on this machine." 

you have to add your ip address in SPLM by following these simple 
steps:----
1. Open Smart Plant License manager (SPLM) 
2. go to configure and test 
3. click on smart licence machine for client and paste your static ip address there.


its work...

----------


## huntermapo

hi my name is Marco please do u find the solution i got the same problem but i got install it 2 years ago i dont know how and now i cant install i got the same  invalid key- not within installation period  do find a solution please 
this is my mail huntermapo@gmail.com

----------


## barrerav

Hi Marco... Try with this:
1.- Open SPLM, go to "Display" and then, go to "Show key status" , copy Host Address number: e.g. 192.168.7.101
2.- Go to "Center Network and Sharing" and then, go to "change adapter settings", click right button into your network and go to properties.
3.- In properties of wireless network, select "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP / IPv4) and then, properties"
4.- Select "Use the following IP address" and copy Host Address number: e.g. 192.168.7.101, and click in subnet mask, then accept, accept.
5.- Run caesar II and enjoy..!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## vgautam

Dear All,
 I am unable to find the option "Install License Key" when I run license.exe and selected "Install & Remove Option". Somebody please help!!!!

----------


## vbmx19

I have the same issue, how you guys resolve it??

Oh FYI, I have active ANSLIC Manager, is it the origin of the problem??

Thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

It done, Thank you all guy.

----------


## vbmx19

> It done, Thank you all guy.



gateaux boy, could you give me the fresh link of caesar ii 5.10 also the ***** from magnitude??

thank you for the help

----------


## matabish_84

Its Working 100%

----------


## matabish_84

I need Codeware COMPRESS latest ***** version can anyone give me?

----------


## matabish_84

Thank Sir, you have Codeware COMPRESS latest version?

----------

